# 622's Internet Bandwidth Usage?



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

Does anybody know how much bandwidth the 622 uses during a 24-hour period?... just being hooked up via the ethernet connection (not sending logs, or downloading videos via internet, etc.... just "idle"). I know it's doing something because the router logs show it transferring data about every few minutes but I can't tell how much data is being transferred.

I have WildBlue satellite internet and they have the limits on upload/download. It would be ironic if my Dish Network receiver causes a FAP violation with my WildBlue service... which I pay for and subscribe to via DishNetwork.


----------



## Cold Irons (Dec 7, 2005)

Dunno - but my hughesnet Sat. Internet's user portal provides a Usage Monitor page where I can see, hour by hour, how much data is being down/up-loaded.

Wildblue probably has the same - go see how much was going on over the last 24 hrs.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

Wildblue does have a way to check stats--but the most detailed you can get is total usage over last 30 days. Nothing hour-by-hour. And I can't compare numbers every 2 hours because I can't tell how much usage is getting deducted from 30 days ago.

I didn't know if somebody had a router (or something) that could measure by an IP address etc.


----------



## Cold Irons (Dec 7, 2005)

That sucks - makes it real hard to monitor your usage as far as the FAP goes. Hughesnet lets you pick a month (either this month or previous month) and you see all 30/31 days, hour by hour usage - including the 3am to 6am period where FAP doesn't apply.

Just got hughesnet a week ago (no cable, no DSL, finally got fed up with dial-up) - so I've been checking it daily for now.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

One way you could check if you have a hub. is to connect your 622 and your PC to a hub, use WireShark and then add up the packet lengths. I bit tedious but it would give you an idea.


----------



## nicedeboy26 (Jul 27, 2007)

The internet on the 622, doesn't even work all the way yet. Just keep the phone line plugged in until they update the service.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Didn't measure the amount of bandwidth, but I did put a sniffer on my network to see what my new Vip722 was up to. Very chatty. It talks a lot every few seconds, but has nothing to say as it does. Just keeps establishing connections and then closing them without passing any data inside the packet. Noisy? Yes, but bandwidth usage could be much worse if it actually started saying something!

Here is what I posted in another forum the day after I checked it.

-------------------

Oct 1, 2007

I fired up a sniffer last night to see what the 722 was up to. It is a very chatty Cathy! Every few seconds it does a name lookup on www.dishnetwork.com and refactor02.managed.contegix.com. Appears to not have any kind of name cache! That's irritating.

Next, it does a SYN/ACK converstation on port 80 to each of the above hosts. No data is transfered. Just the SYN and ACK packets followed by the expected FIN packets to close the conversation. What's interesting is that there is also a RST packet every time.

I wonder what this is all about? Why so chatty?

I didn't leave it running through the night to see what it does when it talks at it's scheduled time. I should do that some day too just to see!

http://refactor02.managed.contegix.com is a hosted service company. That page is a verification page that says you have installed apache server right. Does this mean Dish is using a hosted service for something they are doing? Or is it simply that they installed Apache, and didn't finish configuring it so it's testing itself every few seconds!

For those non-packet savvy ... SYN is for Synchronize. It is the initiation packet for every network conversation between two devices. ACK is Acknowledge. It is sent back to let the requesting device know they have been heard and establishes the handshake to prepare for further conversations. The FIN packet is Finish. It says I am done talking, go ahead and close this session. That is the nice way to clean up port connections. A RST is a Reset. This is used when a server thinks the other end is not responding (usually because they didn't get a FIN or FIN/ACK).

If there were actually anything to say, or data to be transfered, it would come between the ACK and the FIN. There is nothing there! No data, no information, not even the name of the 722 or anything like that that I could find.

What is interesting, is that this is one of the ways to create a denial of service attack! I wonder if Dish knows it's 722's are emulating a DOS attack on both www.dishnetwork.com and refactor02.managed.contegix.com. Of course, it could just be a keep alive system they are working on and have not perfected yet too.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

If E* implements their web-based scheduling/downloads the way D* did, the 622 will poll fairly frequently to see if there is anything for it. I'd guess that's what is happening now. Doing it this way actually makes sense, because it avoids problems with firewalls, dynamic IP addresses, etc.


----------



## house01 (May 23, 2008)

Does anyone have an update on this? I did some searching, but never found specific information on the impact it is having on internet connections. 
I had a Dish with VIP722 installed on Sunday. After the install, our internet was moving slowly and I recorded 150KB/S - 500KB/S speed tests on my 1.5MB/S DSL line. I may do some more testing while disconnecting the 722. I'm hoping it was just an initial transmission of data.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I don't expect you would even notice the data transfer on the broadband connection unless you were downloading a movie. Almost no data is transmitted in normal conditions. I would suspect some other sort of DSL slow down having nothing to do with the receiver. As you suggest, unplug the 722 network cable and test without it plugged in and see if you get the same results.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Did the installer connect the receiver to a land line? Is there a DSL filter used on the new phone line cord going to the receiver? Failing to use a filter can have cause problems. You didn't make it clear if you setup the Ethernet connection yourself, but unplug both the RJ45 Ethernet and RJ11 phone connection. I can't make out which of the two you are questioning.


----------



## beetle02 (Nov 14, 2007)

My router shows "Usage past 24 hours" 1.450M for my 722. The router shows 1.191G for my desktop.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Over a megabyte of data in a day for a machine which is doing nothing over the link other than periodically saying "I'm still hooked up, at this address!"? Jeez. If and when they force us all to metered Internet, Dish had better think about why this is so incredibly inefficient.


----------

